# Stormer Bike on Craigslist



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

Found a "Stormer"  Ladies bike on Craigslist today.   TOC   Is there much interest / Value in these bikes.  I presume it to be somewhat rare as it has wood rims , fenders and chain guard.   It's missing the chain . are they still available ?    Are these rideable , or just for display.  This appears to be in pretty nice shape.   Any value to a Ladies model.     All comments welcome.     https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/d/bellevue-1896-stormer-bike/6886508210.html https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/d/bellevue-1896-stormer-bike/6886508210.html


----------



## KingSized HD (May 18, 2019)

For the record:
Posted for $785


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

Are Parts Even Available for these ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 18, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Are Parts Even Available for these ?



Yes, parts are available but she looks like nothing is needed except a chain.  Nice with the spoon brake.


----------



## Rustngrease (May 18, 2019)

I seen this one the other day, looks like in great shape


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

is this worth pursuing then ?


----------



## Rustngrease (May 18, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> is this worth pursuing then ?



I was sure thinking about it


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

called the guy today , no response yet


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 18, 2019)

A bargain!


----------



## Rustngrease (May 18, 2019)

Any reply


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

Not Yet .    It's been posted for 7 days.     He's only 17 mi. from where I live.   I'd at least like to ask about the  paint and nickel finish.   We'll see.  He's close by.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 19, 2019)

UPDATE ..................."Jay"  is working with a Guy in PA.  who has other Stormer Bikes.    If THE GUY does not commit by Mon Eve ,   I can go look at it face to face.     He's not sure about paint ............or Nickel plating , Sooooooo.........................   2  Bee  Continued.................


----------



## lgrinnings (May 19, 2019)

They are beautiful bikes. My dad’s got one. Good luck!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 28, 2019)

Thats a beauty and deserves a good home. What a nice rider athat would be. That headbadge matches the outline on my Westfield motobike frame. If you acquire the bike could you give me some dimensions on the headbadge?




Best of luck on this,
Gary


----------



## BigJosh (Sep 25, 2019)

Awakening this thread...its for sale again, same guy, same price.
https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/bik/d/bellevue-1896-stormer-bike/6986040646.html


----------

